# Snowboard baggage Question



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

NickMidwest said:


> I am going to Colorado in the end of December. Looking to purchase a suit case for my board. Was looking at the burton website at the Wheelie snowboard bag. My board size is 156, that being said the bag has options of like 151,156, 162 etc. If I buy the 156 will it fit my board or should I buy the 162 so it can fit my board?


Yep it will fit the 156 they're usually quite generous with space you'd probably find you'd fit a 160 in there.


----------



## NickMidwest (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you! very helpful.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just a heads up, but you can usually find the Dakine Low Roller for cheaper than the Burton. They're basically the same bag. I think I paid like $75 for mine. Most airlines restrict what you can pack with the board, so additional space in the bag isn't really beneficial. Read up on your airline's policies or you run the risk of getting slapped with some hefty oversized bag fees.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the 162 burton wheelie, got it on whisky militia. It holds a ton and my 162 board has inches of room left. 

I've taken it on southwest and frontier many many times, completely loaded with gear, multiple boards, all my outer wear and never had an issue.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

as long as it weighs less than 50 LBS. I also load my sport tube hard case with anything that will fit. never had an issue.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I also use the sportube, and i think it is lighter than the wheelie gig i have...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've a Dakine Low Roller to tavel. Really good price/quality ratio.
It fits 2 boards n bindings, boots (smelly boots have separate boot pockets :thumbsup, poles, skins, helmet, crampons, backprotector, shovel n probe. 
Although a size 157 bag, it fits my 158 board easily and I even had carried husbands 164 board with it.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If you want lots of room burton wheelie locker is really good, you can get tons of stuff in it. Watch the 50 lb limit however.


----------



## NickMidwest (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks guys hopefully within a week I'll be making a purchase of the bag.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

racer357 said:


> *as long as it weighs less than 50 LBS.* I also load my sport tube hard case with anything that will fit. never had an issue.


Be careful with this assumption. Lots of airlines stipulate what you can have in your snowboard bag. You can pack a bunch of stuff in there and hope to get lucky, but be ready to open up the wallet if they take a look.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Be careful with this assumption. Lots of airlines stipulate what you can have in your snowboard bag. You can pack a bunch of stuff in there and hope to get lucky, but be ready to open up the wallet if they take a look.


Yah, I've wondered about this.
I've flown Air Canada for my trips and they specify on their website that the bag is to hold only one board with bindings and a pair of boots.
Like many, I usually put other stuff in there. I have never had them ask me to open the bag to show what is inside. Of course they always weigh the bag so I am careful to keep it within 50 lbs.

Does anyone know of someone having to open their bag to show the contents?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Be careful with this assumption. Lots of airlines stipulate what you can have in your snowboard bag. You can pack a bunch of stuff in there and hope to get lucky, but be ready to open up the wallet if they take a look.


Crap. There goes my sons free air fare.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I generally don't roll the dice on it. Of course, I travel light anyway. If necessary, it'll be cheaper to check and additional bag than it will be to pay for oversize baggage. A lot of airlines hammer you on that stuff.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea you guys are gonna wanna be careful. I always get a bunch of grief for body parts, weapons, and drugs. For some reason they really don't like the turducken version....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I generally don't roll the dice on it. Of course, I travel light anyway. If necessary, it'll be cheaper to check and additional bag than it will be to pay for oversize baggage. A lot of airlines hammer you on that stuff.


Agreed. But if you are under the weight limit, there is no issue other than carrying items in your snowboard case which are not permitted (clothes, helmet, etc.)

Has anyone been checked for this at an airport and told that they cannot carry such items in a snowboard case?
It would be a BIG problem to have to remove items and put them in another bag - assuming you have one with you.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I've never had a problem with carrying extra stuff in my board bag, but I try to limit it to snowboard gear only 

I feel like that would be an easier sell if they ever checked


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

kalev said:


> I've never had a problem with carrying extra stuff in my board bag, but I try to limit it to snowboard gear only
> 
> I feel like that would be an easier sell if they ever checked


Agreed.
I do the same.
Usually I put my helmet, goggles, body armour, and gloves in with my board/bindings/boots. I figure I can defend those as being part of my snowboard "equipment".


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Be careful with this assumption. Lots of airlines stipulate what you can have in your snowboard bag. You can pack a bunch of stuff in there and hope to get lucky, but be ready to open up the wallet if they take a look.


Huh, I've travelled a ton with mine, loaded with coats, pants, boots, etc. It gets opened every time because I have the little TSA buck slip in there and NEVER had a problem with Southwest, Delta, Frontier, and Airtran.
Just curious what airlines you have had this experience with so I can avoid them like the plague.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Krug said:


> Huh, I've travelled a ton with mine, loaded with coats, pants, boots, etc. It gets opened every time because I have the little TSA buck slip in there and NEVER had a problem with Southwest, Delta, Frontier, and Airtran.
> Just curious what airlines you have had this experience with so I can avoid them like the plague.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


TSA doesn't care about charging you extra baggage fees. They don't work for the airlines. If you make it past the ticket counter without getting extra fees, you're good to go.

Here's a breakdown by airline:

Airline Ski & Snowboard Bag Fees.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> TSA doesn't care about charging you extra baggage fees. They don't work for the airlines. If you make it past the ticket counter without getting extra fees, you're good to go.
> 
> Here's a breakdown by airline:
> 
> Airline Ski & Snowboard Bag Fees.


Good point...it never ceases to amaze me how miserable it is to fly. Just came back early yesterday morning from a Tamarindo, Costa Rica surf trip and the Delta airline bs into Atlanta about unravelled all of the relaxation we enjoyed.
I need to win the lottery and buy my own jet!


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

I have the Dakine High Roller, ALways pack board, binding, boots, helmet, jacket, pants, fleece, and what ever else I might need. Never had a problem.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I've got a Bakoda Travel Closet that allows the boot bag portion on top to be removed and zipped up on its own. Was handy on one occasion when I mis-weighed and was over the limit, just separated the pieces (they didn't charge me ).

It's a shame that Bakoda no longer makes bags, I'll likely have to suck up to Burton to get something equivalent when this bag dies. 

Or get this crazy thing:


----------

